# Loud Metal Clanking Noise When shifting into gear!!



## samjr

I have this noise in my 04 sierra 2500HD 4l80E Drivetrain Every time I shift into gear D or R You get this loud Metal Clanking noise, I had a buddy lay on the ground and see where its coming from when i shift from first to reverse and it sounds like it's coming from the middle of the DS but it can't be! I'm lost and I cannot figure out where this is coming from, It doesn't do it when accelerating only when shifting from park to drive or reverse, or from reverse to drive!! There is a noise that you can hear at low speeds while accelerating it makes a sound like someone is machining a warped rotor but as soon as you get off the gas the noise goes away!! I'm completely stumped and don't want to throw parts at it I performed a search and didn't find much info to the problem that I'm having so I'm wondering if Anyone else has had this problem??

I'm going to replace the U-joints as a cheap maintenance item to replace to see if that helps.

It has a Big a** Factory Aluminum DS 
And when my buddy was under her i put her in N with foot on brake and them put in P so there no tension on the DS and he said he can move it a bit back and forth ? When in 4X4 the sound it loader and u can feal it under your feet 

And if i put the truck in p on any kinda hill it sound like i ripping the DS right out 


Thanks for the help.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Your on the right path (u-joint)


----------



## buddymanzpop

Good place to start


----------



## mrv8outboard

U-joints. Be careful changing them aluminum is soft. Also do not ever wait with and aluminum shaft as they can be damaged easily and very quickly.


----------



## mkwl

Sounds like a U-Joint to me... I know the sounds you're referring to all too well  

Your truck has an aluminum driveshaft? When did that start? My '03 gasser has a steel driveshaft, as does my '06 Duramax...


----------



## ABES

U joints for sure.


----------



## Eggie329

I had this problem until I had my drive shaft rebuilt. Cost me $280 to have them use heavy duty parts and they had it back the same afternoon. Google for drive shaft rebuilding in your area.


----------



## damian

always check u joints in neutral wheels chocked,alot of folks forget this detail and try to check for u joint looseness while the driveline is loaded in park, you'll never detect u- joint looseness while the transmission is keeping the truck from rolling away.


----------



## dlcs

Sounds like a u join to me too. My truck is making a popping/pinging noise towards the rear of the truck, while moving forward or reverse, going to check it out here soon. I'm hoping for just a u joint problem. Mine is a 07 2500hd.


----------



## southbronxems

I used to plow at an old job using 1 of 2 late 80's Suburbans. They both made the "clunk" every time it was shifted into drive. We never blew the u-joints and apparently this was common with those models. If your worried about it, you might as well beef them up when you replace them. Go with the spicer u-joints w/o zirk fittings. the center of them is a solid block of metal. Any good speed shop should carry them. I believe they were less than $30 a piece.


----------



## JCI Trans

I had a similar problem with my old '92. Turns out the guy i bought it from never checked the T-case fluid, and it was bone dry. After 2 quarts of the blue GM fluid it was all good. You said it gets worse in 4x4, so i would look towards the T-case.


----------



## samjr

*Well took it to the sop today*

they took down the DS and it all ok 
But they said the front DS had alot of play in the TRcase thinking its the baring in there 
The fire shop i went to cost me $400 
and now this shop is saying $400 too $500 more


----------



## truckboy

Kindly check the transmission mount whether it is loose or what, or may be shifter has too much play causing noise while shifting gears.
------------------------------------------------------------
Yamaha Motorcycles | BMW Motorcycles


----------



## samjr

*Wow*

So i went back today with my truck and told the guy its still broke so they pull it in and take off the frount DS and its all ok so now he thinking its in the back dif and said that aroud $2500


----------



## samjr

*Rebuilt Differential*



samjr;1257191 said:


> So i went back today with my truck and told the guy its still broke so they pull it in and take off the frount DS and its all ok so now he thinking its in the back dif and said that around $2500


Any got a site that sells everything in 1 kit gota ?
GM guy that says it well take he 10 to do the job 
I need everything in 1 kit hoping


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Did you/the shop ever check the U-joints? That just really sounds like the culprit here!


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

mkwl;1255049 said:


> Sounds like a U-Joint to me... I know the sounds you're referring to all too well
> 
> Your truck has an aluminum driveshaft? When did that start? My '03 gasser has a steel driveshaft, as does my '06 Duramax...


My '06 Duramax has an aluminum shaft. Thank god. lol


----------



## buddymanzpop

*clunking noise*

Your next move is to remove the drive shaft, then remove the large nut that holds the rear retaining yoke in the rear end, remove the yoke and flip it 180 degrees and re-install it.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

buddymanzpop;1258520 said:


> Your next move is to remove the drive shaft, then remove the large nut that holds the rear retaining yoke in the rear end, remove the yoke and flip it 180 degrees and re-install it.


Call me an idiot of you want, but what will this accomplish?


----------



## buddymanzpop

This was a TSB that came out some time back for clunky rear ends on GM"s, I think it would be worth a shot before going for $2500 for a new rear end, it's an easy job and it solved my clunk.


----------

